

The Woman Who Knew Too Much  - hkmurakami
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2011/11/elizabeth-warren-201111#gotopage1

======
yummyfajitas
It's a very good thing Warren was pushed aside. In addition to being an enemy
of the finance industry, she is also a terrible enemy of facts and data.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/07/consider...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/07/considering-
elizabeth-warren-the-scholar/60211/)

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870452360457551...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704523604575512060220672440.html)

------
ajays
She may not be perfect, but she does ruffle some feathers in Washington. We
need more people like her!

Right now we're in a 1-party government (both Republicans and Democrats serve
Wall Street, the couple of gadflys notwithstanding). We need to break out of
this trap, and people like Ms. Warren will help us do that.

------
fastfinner
May I say I jumped at the excitement of seeing vanityfair.com as the source of
one of the top 20 articles on HN?

------
ck2
Senator Elizabeth Warren is going to be amazing - but I fear she is going to
have a huge political target painted on her and many of the people she cares
about and helps are too ignorant of her help to support her.

